# Is Finch a Vizla Mix?



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

I adopted Finch in Maine, transported from Georgia after the tornados in April. She is now 5 months old and she is often mistaken for a Vizsla, Redbone or Ridgeback. We know her mom was a pit mix, but other than that, we don't know anything else. 

Personality-wise, she is a quick-learner, loves to retrieve balls and swim and is very social with people & dogs. She loves to cuddle and be close, but she does very well on her own too, either in a crate or waiting in a car. So far, she only barks when she wants to play.

What do you Vizsla-lovers think?

Attached are 2 photos - Finch at 8 weeks and Finch at 16 weeks.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Finch is very, very cute! Her eyes sure look like Vizsla eyes, and her coat sure looks like a Vizsla coat. I would venture a guess that at least one of her grandparents was a Vizsla (if not two). Her personality sounds pretty V-ish, as well. Lucky you! ;D


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

yep. maybe 25% V


----------



## laurita (Jun 12, 2011)

whatever she is, she is GORGEOUS! Looks too pretty to even be real! and sounds like a great dog. Congratulations!


----------



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

Awe, thank you all for your replies! I have always thought Vizslas to be some of the most beautiful dogs, so I am delighted to think my little Finch might be part Vizsla!


----------



## AfroViz (Jun 26, 2011)

To my eye he looks very much like a Vizsla. Just needs bigger ears and a lighter nose. He's a good looking boy regardless 8)


----------



## Moose (Oct 2, 2010)

she's sooooooo cute. looks like a V in her eyes and coat, but regardless...beautiful!


----------

